# 18 Aero Wheel - NC



## M3NC (Jan 2, 2020)

Looking for one 18” aero to replace one with minor curb rash. I’m in the Charlotte, NC area.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Curb rash, get used to it. With the wheel sticking out further than the tires, this won't be your last time


----------

